
Michael Flynn, Trump National Security Adviser, May Have Mislead on Russia Ties - DiabloD3
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2017/02/michael-flynns-disaster/516285/?single_page=true
======
binarray2000
Writen by David Frum, neocon and speechwriter for George W. Bush. Not someone
who's interested in peace but someone who is a proven warmonger.

